# [Update]Erste Radeon HD4890 gelistet



## Fransen (17. März 2009)

*Erste Radeon HD4890 gelistet*
HD4870 auf Basis des RV770


Die Gerüchte um neue Karten auf Basis des RV790, welcher wiederum ein aufgebohrter RV770 ist, reißen in letzter Zeit nicht ab.

Nun haben die ersten Shops die neue Radeon, mit Namen HD4890, schon im Shop gelistet.

Die Karte stammt aus dem Hause Sapphire und ist mit einem 1GB großen Videospeicher ausgestattet.

Die Taktraten belaufen sich, laut Shop, auf 850MHz GPU- und 3900Mhz Speichertakt für den GDDR5 Speicher.(4x975Mhz)

Der Preis liegt in einem europäischen Shop bei rund 259,95€, ein weiterer Shop aus Übersee führt die Karte für 600$ (Neuseeland) auch im Programm.

Bei beiden ist die Karte, wie zu erwarten, als nicht Verfügbar markiert und wird laut dem niederländischen Shop im April verfügbar sein.

*

*Update**

Nun soll auch eine Karte von Powercolor in einem Onlineshop gelistet worden sein.

Die Taktraten sollen sich auf dem gleichen Niveau befinden wie die der erst gestern gelisteten Sapphire Karte.

Das Produktbild zeigt das uns bekannte aktuelle Referenzdesign von ATI.

​ 

Quelle: fudzilla.com / fudzilla.com​


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD4890 gelistet*

komisch.
Heute stand doch erst auf der main das es eine HD49xx werden soll.
Aber die HD4890 sieht ja mal wie erwartet aus.


----------



## Fransen (17. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD4890 gelistet*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Aber die HD4890 sieht ja mal wie erwartet aus.



Das Bild soll nur stellvertretend sein, dort ist eine HD4870 zu sehen.
->ich verbessere es mal kurz, damit es nicht zu Missverständnissen kommt.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD4890 gelistet*



Fransen schrieb:


> Das Bild soll nur stellvertretend sein, dort ist eine HD4870 zu sehen.
> ->ich verbessere es mal kurz, damit es nicht zu Missverständnissen kommt.




Das meinte ich gar nicht^^
Ich hab da schon den "HD4870" Schriftzug gesehen^^

Ich meinte eigentlich von den Taktraten etc sieht die aus wie erwartet^^


----------



## Fransen (17. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD4890 gelistet*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Das meinte ich gar nicht^^
> Ich hab da schon den "HD4870" Schriftzug gesehen^^
> 
> Ich meinte eigentlich von den Taktraten etc sieht die aus wie erwartet^^



Ok, aber das Bild könnte für viele Missverständlich sein, daher habe ich sicherheitshalber eine Bildunterschrift hinzugefügt.

Die Taktraten sind auch genauso hoch wie vorrausgesagt.


----------



## Uziflator (17. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD4890 gelistet*

Ist nur die Frage ob die Angaben echt sind, sieht nämlich so aus als wollten die Shops nur Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Gott des Stahls (17. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD4890 gelistet*

Was auch immer AMD plant-es könnte nichts von beiden sein.Vielleicht der unerwartete Relaese der HD5xxx.Nicht umsonst gibt es so große Gerüchte.Da KÖNNTE sich was großes anbahnen.


----------



## Kaktus (17. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD4890 gelistet*

Der Shop hatte schon mal ein Fake drinnen gehabt mit der X2 5870. 

Völlig unglaubwürdig.


----------



## DaStash (17. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD4890 gelistet*



jackass950 schrieb:


> Was auch immer AMD plant-es könnte nichts von beiden sein.Vielleicht der unerwartete Relaese der HD5xxx.Nicht umsonst gibt es so große Gerüchte.Da KÖNNTE sich was großes anbahnen.


Das wäre ein super Marketing aber ich glaube eher nicht. 
Aber wenn dann Hut ab für die Geheimhaltung. 

MfG


----------



## KTMDoki (17. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD4890 gelistet*



jackass950 schrieb:


> Was auch immer AMD plant-es könnte nichts von beiden sein.Vielleicht der unerwartete Relaese der HD5xxx.Nicht umsonst gibt es so große Gerüchte.Da KÖNNTE sich was großes anbahnen.



Das is halt immer das blöde an Gerüchten. Man weiß nie, welche, Gerücht man mehr Glauben schenken soll und solche Shops lenken dadurch gerne die Aufmerksamkeit auf sich.

Der Release der HD5xxx wär natürlich übergeil, aber ich glaube, das is doch etwas zuweit hergegriffen 

Ich bin auf jeden Fall auf die ersten Tests gespannt der HD4890/49xx oder wie sie auch immer heißen möchten


----------



## HollomaN (17. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD4890 gelistet*

werd mich erst dafür interessieren, wenn sie verfügbar ist und tests zeigen was sie kann. (alles andere ist unötiger hype)


----------



## GoZoU (17. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD4890 gelistet*

Ich traue den Gerüchten zZ auch nicht über den Weg. Wir erinnern uns an dieser Stelle einmal an das Wirrwarr, welches AMD vor dem Release des RV770 gestreut hat . Dass etwas "Großes" kommt, wage ich jedoch zu bezweifeln. Für eine komplett neue Generation ist es wohl noch etwas früh.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## push@max (17. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD4890 gelistet*

Wir müssen einfach weiter abwarten. Der Preis ist auch relativ hoch, wenn man z.Z die 1GB HD4870 für 170€ betrachtet...da müssen dann schon wirklich um die 20% drin sein, sonst lohnt sich das nicht.


----------



## msix38 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD4890 gelistet*

Eher unecht als echt.


----------



## theLamer (17. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD4890 gelistet*

Der PReis ist finde ich viel zu hoch... ne overclocked 4870 ist kaum langsamer aber deutlich preiswerter...


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD4890 gelistet*

Naja, allzu wat neues ist es ja nicht, wie erwartet nur höherer takt und bei wahrscheinlich leiserem lüfter und gleichem stromverbrauch.
finde, man sollte mittlerweile schon fast die nächste generation abwarten, da diese meist im sommer oder vllt. diesmal erst im herbst kommen

EDITHE: Party ich habe 1000Posts


----------



## push@max (17. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD4890 gelistet*

Ich denke auch, dass ATI wieder mit der neusten GTX260 gleichziehen will. 

Außerdem will ATI auch bestimmt wieder ins Gespräch kommen, nachdem man von den News her von ihnen nicht mehr viel gehört hat...umso mehr von Nvidia.


----------



## theLamer (17. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD4890 gelistet*

Vor allem 850 Mhz... tzz, das schaff ich ja sogar mit der betagten HD4850... dafür ne neue Karte kaufen? Eher nicht  techPowerUp GPU-Z Validation 8z3n3 

Da muss ATI sich schon was besseren einfallen lassen xD


----------



## push@max (17. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD4890 gelistet*



theLamer schrieb:


> Vor allem 850 Mhz... tzz, das schaff ich ja sogar mit der betagten HD4850... dafür ne neue Karte kaufen? Eher nicht  techPowerUp GPU-Z Validation 8z3n3
> 
> Da muss ATI sich schon was besseren einfallen lassen xD



Bislang sind das alles noch Gerüchte...allerdings hält sich die Takterhöhung hartnäckig. Ich bin mir sicher, dass ATI sich nur vor die GTX260 setzen will und es damit bei dieser Serie dabei belassen will.

Aber wie gesagt, vielleicht hat ATI doch noch was im Ärmel.


----------



## Fransen (18. März 2009)

* *Update**​ 
Nun soll auch eine Karte von Powercolor in einem Onlineshop gelistet worden sein.

Die Taktraten sollen sich auf dem gleichen Niveau befinden wie die der erst gestern gelisteten Sapphire Karte.

Das Produktbild zeigt das uns bekannte aktuelle Referenzdesign von ATI.


Ich bin in gespannt was uns da erwartet, in Sachen Leistung evtl. nicht viel, aber ich hoffe das die Stromsparmechanismen ala Powerplay überarbeitet werden und dies bitte zu einem fairen Preis.​


----------



## push@max (18. März 2009)

Mittlerweile gibt es auch erste Benchmarks, im 3DMark05 soll die Performance sehr nahe der GTX285 sein.

Mich würden aber mal richtige Spiele-Benches interessieren.


----------



## Uziflator (18. März 2009)

Auf benchamrk geb ich so wieso nich viel Spiele benchs sind viel realistischer.


----------



## push@max (18. März 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Auf benchamrk geb ich so wieso nich viel Spiele benchs sind viel realistischer.



Auf verlässliche Spiele-Benchmark-Zahlen warte ich auf die Ergebnisse von PCGH, Computerbase sowie TomsHardware.

Auf die kommenden Ergebnisse aus irgendwelchen Foren usw. lege ich nicht so viel Wert.


----------



## DanielX (19. März 2009)

Wie wahrscheinlich ist es das das Referrenzdesign der 4890 dem der 4870 enspricht?

Ich meine auf den Bilder bis jetzt siehts verdammt danach aus, selbst die Rückseite sieht zu 99% aus wie meine.

Wäre schön zuwissen da meine jetzt unter Wasser hängt und somit ein Wechsel verdammt billig/einfach wäre. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## KennyKiller (20. März 2009)

hm den einzigen Sinn für mich in der Karte ist dass die 4870er billiger werden, wenn dann sollten sie ne X2 rausbrigen um die GTX295 platt zu machen, kann schwer werden...


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. März 2009)

Na da warten wir mal die nächste PCGH ab, mal sehehn was da so drinne steht
Ich denke mal wenn liegt die HD4890 um(+ und - möglich) die GTX280


----------



## push@max (20. März 2009)

DanielX schrieb:


> Wie wahrscheinlich ist es das das Referrenzdesign der 4890 dem der 4870 enspricht?
> 
> Ich meine auf den Bilder bis jetzt siehts verdammt danach aus, selbst die Rückseite sieht zu 99% aus wie meine.
> 
> ...



Die Bilder sehen sehr stark nach dem bisherigen Referenzdesign aus...der Standard-Kühler ist ja nicht schlecht, aber man hätte auch etwas anderes verbauen können ...schon alleine, damit sich die Karte äußerlich von der HD4870 absetzt.


----------



## DanielX (20. März 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Die Bilder sehen sehr stark nach dem bisherigen Referenzdesign aus...der Standard-Kühler ist ja nicht schlecht, aber man hätte auch etwas anderes verbauen können ...schon alleine, damit sich die Karte äußerlich von der HD4870 absetzt.



Ich find den Standartkühler schlecht, da er viel zu laut ist. 

Aber bis jetzt bin ich auch noch sehr zuversichtlich das das Referrenzdesign dem der 4870 enspricht. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## push@max (21. März 2009)

DanielX schrieb:


> Ich find den Standartkühler schlecht, da er viel zu laut ist.
> 
> Aber bis jetzt bin ich auch noch sehr zuversichtlich das das Referrenzdesign dem der 4870 enspricht.
> 
> MfG DanielX



Ich habe den Standard-Kühler auf meiner HD4870 von Sapphire...unter Windows/BluRay-Filme schauen, ist der Lüfter unhörbar.

Auch unter Last finde ich ihn überhaupt nicht störend...und ich bin da schon sehr empfindlich.


----------



## Arrow1982 (23. März 2009)

Der Standardkühler ist schon ok, solange man nicht übertaktet. Vorallem bläst er die warme Luft raus, das tun viele andere Kühler nicht und dadurch brauchts dann mehr Gehäusebelüftung und die Karte ist zwar leiser bringt aber nix das sonst mehr lärm gibt.


----------



## push@max (23. März 2009)

Arrow1982 schrieb:


> Vorallem bläst er die warme Luft raus, das tun viele andere Kühler nicht und dadurch brauchts dann mehr Gehäusebelüftung und die Karte ist zwar leiser bringt aber nix das sonst mehr lärm gibt.



Das ist wirklich eine gute Sache und Idee, das hatten die Karten früher nicht. Aber die Luft ist schon extrem heiß, die hinten aus der 4870 im Idle rauskommt...jetzt, wo ich via RivaTuner den GPU-Clock alleine regel, ist es etwas besser geworden.

Und das sieht man auch an der gesamten Energieaufnahme des PC.


----------



## Fransen (24. März 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Und das sieht man auch an der gesamten Energieaufnahme des PC.



In jedemfall bin ich gespannt, was AMD am PP der RV790-Karten verändert hat.

Das aktuelle ist mehr schlecht als recht und für mich eher ein Grund eine GTX260-55nm zu kaufen.


----------

